# Old Windows



## SarahFair (Aug 26, 2011)

Has anyone ever done anything with old windows?
I want to create a piece for my dining room and looking for ideas


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 26, 2011)

I purchased some stained glass vinyl stick-on material at the lumber store and covered the panes in an old window to hang on the wall.  Looks real nice.
Have seen several that were hand painted (and I know you can do this!) with scenes in each panel.
Or mounted with photographs behind each glass panel.
I'm betting you will come up with a masterpiece - please share it when you do.


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 26, 2011)

My wife and I bought an old window that has a stained glass scene on it. We bought it from the little antique store right off the Metter exit on hwy 16. The store is an older home directly behind the small lake right by the exit. Ill get some pics and post them up. We have ours hanging in the kitchen.


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 26, 2011)

I am hoarding some old windows and intend to paint them.  I bought some glass treatment from a craft website so I can paint on the windowpanes without it coming off.  Of course now I have put away the bottles and can't find it....sigh.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 26, 2011)

I've made a few coat /hat racks by adding antique glass doorknobs.


----------



## grizzley30814 (Aug 26, 2011)

The wife took an old one and put mirrors in it for the sons room looks pretty cool.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 27, 2011)

Show us what you have, and what you think you want to do with it.


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 27, 2011)

Here is a website that you might be interested in.
http://www.robomargo.com/windows.html


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 27, 2011)

creekrocket said:


> My wife and I bought an old window that has a stained glass scene on it. We bought it from the little antique store right off the Metter exit on hwy 16. The store is an older home directly behind the small lake right by the exit. Ill get some pics and post them up. We have ours hanging in the kitchen.


Id like to see it!



Bkeepr said:


> I am hoarding some old windows and intend to paint them.  I bought some glass treatment from a craft website so I can paint on the windowpanes without it coming off.  Of course now I have put away the bottles and can't find it....sigh.


I do that all the time myself..
Im looking for a can of spray paint I misplaced about a month ago. My house isnt that big.. 




shakey gizzard said:


> I've made a few coat /hat racks by adding antique glass doorknobs.


Interesting!
Ive heard people make drying racks, pot racks, etc out of them too..




grizzley30814 said:


> The wife took an old one and put mirrors in it for the sons room looks pretty cool.


That is neat! I thought about doing a mirror but the reflection of where Id put it wouldnt be anything flattering.




Capt Quirk said:


> Show us what you have, and what you think you want to do with it.


I havent picked anything up yet. The thought was presented to me yesterday afternoon. 
Im going to try and make it by Ian Hendersons today and see what they have got and the prices (sometimes people just love that stuff ...a lot.)

I really love the look of the bubbles and swirls in old glass so Im not sure I want to completely paint over it.
Ive been thinking of doing a tree silhouette or multiple birds..
Maybe doing words.

I want to stay away from a country theme as the house will be decorated in an "folk art" style.
I have a piece by Catarino Carrillo Ive kind of centered my collecting around.  Id like to kind of push that upon the window as well.

It will probly take some time for my brain to think something up. Im open to ideas!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 27, 2011)

So, aside from not having an idea of what you can do, you haven't got anything to do it with yet? Are you looking to hang it on a wall, or replace existing windows? I mean, this is a very big gap. I saw the title, and thought you found a stack of old windows, and didn't know what to do with them. If you did have a stack of old windows, the possibilities are: tack them together and make a greenhouse, or, tack them together, and make a room divider. If you have just one... you could build a shadowbox, and attach it to the back of the window. Or, you could knock a hole in the drywall of one of your walls, put a landscape painting in there, and mount the window just inside the inside of the wall. Or, just knock a hole through an inside wall, and make it a pass thru. Ya gotta give us _something_ to work with here


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 27, 2011)

I want to make a piece for my dining room wall. We are putting the house on the market so I dont want to knock any holes in the wall (except for the nail(s))

Here is the wall:






Its open into the kitchen and living room as well so everything has to flow together.

Im not sure if I want to get a HUGE solid window (no slats) a medium sized slated window or a few small slated windows to make a series.
Just looking for ideas.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok, now we have something to go on! Get an old, weathered wood window, one that isn't too thick. Then you can either put your landscape painting behind it, and hang it on the wall, or, if you paint, paint your own scene on the backside of the glass


----------



## carver (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Sarah,here's what I did with a old set of doors,removed the old stain,glazing,and glass.Sanded then installed mirror,stained then re glazed,and new pulls.These doors came off an old corner cabinet in a house in  the Virginia highlands area of Atlanta(house was built in 1919)
Before




And after


----------



## SarahFair (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice job!

I went looking today at an Antique Mall but all they had were doors.
Guess I can put an ad on craigslist.


The SO and them are tearing down a house from the early 1900s but someones already taken the windows..


----------



## Bkeepr (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah hanging the window frame with mirrors in it would really open up the room and make it larger.

I am planning on doing some seasonal landscapes and maybe something fun like a UGA themed one with bulldogs running everywhere!  The bottle of glass treatment that I bought will allow me to paint on the front of the glass.  If you paint on the back, then you have to consider that everything you are doing will be reversed.


----------



## win280 (Aug 29, 2011)

SarahFair said:


> Nice job!
> 
> I went looking today at an Antique Mall but all they had were doors.
> Guess I can put an ad on craigslist.
> ...



I have some that were made in 1870.How many you need
and how fast do you need them?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Aug 29, 2011)

The wife and her girlfriend made birthday gifts for her friends girls from windows. They painted them then added little artworks about events in the girls lives in the panes, some of the panes also had photos in of the girls them. The girls loved them, they hang in their bedrooms.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Aug 29, 2011)

win280 said:


> I have some that were made in 1870.How many you need
> and how fast do you need them?


PM sent


----------



## GAFLAjd (Sep 16, 2011)

*windows?*

Or use them to make cold frames for starting vegetable  plants next winter spring. 

You can buy art, but (as jim stafford wrote) you can't buy home grown tomatoes.


----------



## bnew17 (Sep 16, 2011)

Theres an old house on our property thats been empty for probably 20 years. I got a set of french doors out of it. The doors had a aqua colored paint on them that was flaking off. Kinda had that rustic look to it that you see in stores. Anyways the wife is going put a mirror on the back and put it somewhere in the living room. Said she saw it in southern living. Ill try to get pictures.


----------



## crokseti (Sep 16, 2011)

I was visiting some folks up near Ashville and they had several old wondows placed in the forks of trees all around their yard. Looked sorta neat. They called em windows to the world.


----------

